# connecting dish tv to projectors



## jaiswalrohitkr (Aug 6, 2012)

Can anyone let me know if I can connect projector to dish tv, if at all I can, will I experience the same quality when I connect the direct to home cable to LED tv. I am about to buy a projector and I want that I can see my regular tv shows via projector. Also what would be the ideal specification for the same and if anyone can provide with the Brand and model of the projector.
Please suggest. ...Thanks...


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

You should be able to connect your dish tv receiver to a projector. Just make sure it has an input that will work with your receiver before you buy it.


----------

